

Cory Doctorow: "The Coming Civil War over General-purpose Computing" - mxfh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbYXBJOFgeI

======
jamesbritt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4337291>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3402363>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398769>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4359198>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3410744>

